# Va/NC Froggers Meeting ....



## EricT

There is a show that will be in Raleigh NC on May 2&3.

Gila Productions Raleigh

Last year there were a few of us who drove down from Va for this. The show is more reptile related but there were some nice tanks for sale there, and driftwood all over the place. As well as some vendors with Frogs. Thier were great frogs available after the show!

We also had a small get together after the show at one of the DendroBoards members place. Ash ( Elphaba) lives pretty close by and had a few of us over and some DB members brought some really nice plants and some great frogs. In retrospect I picked up a few frogs but I should have bought some more. =0) 

So I guess I am wondering if we can try and have another get together?

The questions are:
1) are there enough people interested to make it worth the drive up?
2) Does anyone want to host that lives with in a reasonable driving distance? 
3) Which of the 2 days is best for whomever is generous enough to host?


I have been trying to send out as many pm's as possible to let people know about other froggers in thier area and I have started a VA/NC area group here on Dendro and if you haven't signed up yet then check it out here ...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/va-froggers.html


----------



## heaventreeofstars

I would like to have some kind of meeting and would love to go either of the days unless something big comes up with school. I don't think it will though, so count me in if something is going to happen.


----------



## lizardstowe

Sounds interesting, I've been breeding PDFs in NC for over four years now. I wouldn't mind meeting and getting to know other breeders in the area. I plan to be a vendor at the Raleigh show so keep me posted as to when and where, I would host but I'm about an hour South of the show. 

Matt


----------



## Elphaba

Hey y'all,

I'd be more than willing to have everyone over again, but as you're all aware, my place is rather tiny and there'd be a lot of elbow-bumping going on. If everyone's willing to cram, though, I can cook up some food again, stow the annoying Dachshund, and we'll have a good time of it.  I'll make sure to have actual money with me this time. 

I don't think I'll have any frogs available then, but I always go to the show to check things out and I might be interested in picking up a few things from visiting board members. Of course, I'm always open to plant trades/sales! I do have some plants (mostly gesneriads) I could clip for cuttings. I also might have some baby Lygodactylus williamsi by the time the show rolls around, so if anyone's interested in those, let me know.

Best,
Ash


----------



## EricT

This is good!.. Glad we have some people interested... Everyone interested should subscribe to this thread and/or join up the VA/NC froggers group we've started so that we can keep in touch ... Anyone who will have anything for sale or trade should post here as well.. As far as hosting goes anyone who is interested should throw it out there and we can figure out when and where...

I do know that last year the early bird got the worm as far as the nice frogs and tanks , so Saturday would be my vote...


----------



## EricT

Hey Ash! .... I comletely glossed over you offering to host. .. I think that would be a great idea as Ash lives so close ( about 15 mins. if I remember correctly) ..

If we can do something similar to what we had the last time I thkink that would be awesome. I will volunteer to bring something either to eat or drink.. The last time we had a few folks bring some really cool frogs and plants and had I had a bit more cash with me I certainly wish I'd have picked up a few more things... Sohow does Saturday sound Ash?


----------



## Frognut

hey I had a great time last year! And there is a really nice conservatory just down the street from the fairgrounds that I would like to visit again. I hope to see you all again


----------



## EricT

Frognut said:


> hey I had a great time last year! And there is a really nice conservatory just down the street from the fairgrounds that I would like to visit again. I hope to see you all again



Excellent to hear!.... Will you be bringing anything with you ?


----------



## EricT

I have also spoken to a few people through PM and it looks like we may have a good turn out.. Let's try and keep this thread as active as possible so that we can have an idea of how many folks we can expect..Also the more activity we have here we may encourage others to post and/or decide to make the trip. IT would be incredible to get together with a good sized group of froggers, and I think everyone would be pleased to see some of the deals that can be had by a meeting like this.


----------



## Elphaba

Saturday would be good with me.  I'm excited to hopefully see all of you again! I'll have my dog boarded for the day so he doesn't drive everyone up the wall, and maybe I can chase the roommate out too so we'll have full run of the (very tiny) place. The show falls right in the middle of all my exams, which is a blessing in disguise -- I'll have a moment of sanity in the madness.

I'd really love to pick up some plants and maybe some frogs too -- we'll see! I haven't made any new purchases in a while...

Best,
Ash


----------



## EricT

Ash , I had been meaning to ask you about the Azureaventris. Where did you pick those up and any idea where I could get some more of those?


----------



## Elphaba

Hey Eric,

Sure, no problem! The azureiventris came from Bill Heath of Midwest Dart Frogs. They were the second darts I owned -- my original pair started laying almost as soon as I got them. They live at my parents' house now since they're such personable little frogs and Mom and Dad like them. If you want some more, you might wanna try contacting Bill, or I can see if there's any eggs or tads developing in their tank back at home. They're extremely prolific for me, but I don't usually make it an active habit to rifle through their goods since I'm set on them right now. 

Best,
Ash


----------



## EricT

+Hey Ash ... Thanks for the info .. Let me know if you find any tads or better yet froglets I would be super interested! .. otherwise I will get in touch with MidWest...


----------



## heaventreeofstars

Elphaba said:


> The show falls right in the middle of all my exams, which is a blessing in disguise -- I'll have a moment of sanity in the madness.


Just realized this is true for me too haha. It should really be worth it though.


----------



## EricT

heaventreeofstars said:


> Just realized this is true for me too haha. It should really be worth it though.



I am thinking it will be ... It is always nice to meet other Froggers and like I said earlier there should be some great conversations and deals to be had!! I am pretty psyched to see everyone and pick up some frogs!


----------



## adrian72

Hoping that I can make it again this May, just have to wait and see what the boss has to say about it. I would love to pick up some thumbnails for my boys room.
Those that are thinking of going to the meet at Ash's place can you post if you have any frogs for sale, that way if I can not make it then I can give the $ to Eric to pay for them.
Thanks,
Adrian.


----------



## Toby_H

New Charlotte (potential) frogger 

I’m putting my terrarium together this weekend… have been in contact with a couple very nice people in the Charlotte area who are helping me come up with plants for it… Early May sounds like perfect timing for me to get some frogs!

Although the dates are conflicting with some previously planned events. If I can juggle it, I would love to make it. I’ve been involved with our local fish club for years and highly appreciate sharing my hobby with other locals. I’ll be sure to keep an eye on this folder!


----------



## TDK

I may be able to make it to the show and meeting depending on a couple of things working out. I'm in Asheville, NC


----------



## EricT

Toby_H said:


> New Charlotte (potential) frogger
> 
> I’m putting my terrarium together this weekend… have been in contact with a couple very nice people in the Charlotte area who are helping me come up with plants for it… Early May sounds like perfect timing for me to get some frogs!
> 
> Although the dates are conflicting with some previously planned events. If I can juggle it, I would love to make it. I’ve been involved with our local fish club for years and highly appreciate sharing my hobby with other locals. I’ll be sure to keep an eye on this folder!


Toby welcome to the Hobby/Addiction ... A few of us are also in Local reef Clubs , it seems as though it is a natural progression lol.. I hope that you can make it .. Also in the first post of this thread is a link to the Regional club that we have started .. you shoul check it out and sign up , it is a greatway for us to keep in touch with each others... 

What will you be putting in your viv?


----------



## EricT

TDK said:


> I may be able to make it to the show and meeting depending on a couple of things working out. I'm in Asheville, NC


Tdk .. Would be excellent if you would join us .. it should be a real good get together...

Read the post above and look into joining the group...


----------



## Toby_H

EricT said:


> Toby welcome to the Hobby/Addiction ... A few of us are also in Local reef Clubs , it seems as though it is a natural progression lol.. I hope that you can make it .. Also in the first post of this thread is a link to the Regional club that we have started .. you shoul check it out and sign up , it is a greatway for us to keep in touch with each others...
> 
> What will you be putting in your viv?


I'll definitely look at / join the regional group...

I have a 48" x 18' @ 13" tall 50 gal divided tank that I'm converting into a Viv... a local has offered to let me raid his greenhouse for live plants... as a water junkie I'll build a water feature into it...

I breed "Electric Blue Jack Dempseys" and have a 'thing' for Blue animals... so I'll be stocking my side with D. azureus...

My girl is a frog freak... and Green is her favorite color... so she's stocking her side with Panamanian D. Auratus...

I've made a thread in the beginners section... advice/guidance is welcome.


----------



## gadgetbob

I am in Raleigh and selling my modest collection. Check out my ad. I currently don't plan on selling it piecemeal since I don't want to do a lot of shipping - but if you folks want to make a group buy splitting it up is a possibility.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## SS7

Have a link to your add? I don't see one.

SS


----------



## SS7

nevermind, found it..

SS


----------



## Elphaba

Hey y'all,

Sorry for the late notice, but I can't actually host this coming Saturday. One of my professors got sick and her exam, because it's to be given by a proctor, got bumped to Saturday at noon. I only just found out about this a few hours ago and I hate it, but if anyone's still interested in a meeting, I can do it on Sunday, maybe...?

Let me know your thoughts. Again, so sorry!

Best,
Ash


----------



## heaventreeofstars

Similar thing happened with me. I have an exam on Saturday from 8-12 now, eek.


----------



## Toby_H

Were any of you guys able to get together? How was the show?

Both fortunately (as it was a good time) and unfortunately (I missed the show) I was in Atlanta last weekend and therefore wasn't able to attend.

I hear rumors of another show in Raleigh this fall which I will try harder to attend...

...not too huge of a loss as my viv isn't quite frog ready anyway...


----------



## heaventreeofstars

I went to the show, there was a lot more variety of darts than the last time I went. I didn't get any though, since I don't have any new tanks set up. I don't think the get together thing happened... maybe next time when there are no exams haha.


----------



## Malaki33

Hey Guys,

Just throwing this out there. I will be hosting a meeting for the VA and Southern Maryland Frog group on January 9th at 2 PM at my house, since northern North Carolina isnt far from Richmond Virginia feel free to join us. Just let me know so I can prepare for the right amount of people! I frequently check my PM's if you have questions or just post them up here!


----------

